# The Other Man - by P. Kirk (~BHM, Eating, ~MWG )



## Observer (Jul 23, 2006)

~BHM, Eating, ~MWG - A little communication leads to some big changes
*
THE OTHER MAN 
By P. Kirk ​*
I was watching Suzie across the room. She's a beautiful girl, and I'm happy to say she's my girlfriend. We were at her best friend's party and she was dancing in the middle of the floor, long, dark hair flying, all male eyes on her as usual. 

You can't blame me for being a little insecure. She's gorgeous and a lot of people reckon she's out of my league. She constantly assures me it's me she wants to be with. She loves me and even though I'm no Mr Universe, I'm not so bad. She thinks I'm good looking, and, although I'm chubby for my frame (about 195 lbs and 5ft 11 ins), she doesn't seem to hate my body. She uses my soft tummy as a pillow sometimes and she likes to pinch my fleshy butt. She says she wouldn't want a skinny guy, which is lucky. 

She was a little tipsy, and she spotted me and blew me a kiss. I wanted to go and dance with her but I'd got stuck with the party bore  a super-serious personality vacuum who'd latched onto me once he'd learnt we were both called Sean. Why did this always happen to me? Suzie had tried to rescue me earlier, but he'd just followed us into the other room and carried on droning. I guess I look like a soft touch. 

I tuned out the monotonous monologue of Sean 2 and tried to focus on Suzie. She had her arms around her best friend, Cady, and they were shouting along to the words of the song. Suddenly, a guy went to pass by them and Cady grabbed him and pulled him towards herself and Suzie. I could see she was introducing him to Suzie. Suzie smiled her megawatt smile and the guy smiled back shyly. 

I could see he was self-conscious. He was huge. I mean he was a fat guy. He was about the same height as Suzie, about 5 ft 6 ins, but he was probably getting on for about 100 lbs heavier than me. I could tell he wasn't used to the attentions of girls like Suzie. 

He exchanged a few words and then tried to move on, but Suzie threaded her arm through his and wouldn't let him go. She said something that made him nod and smile and then his reply made her throw back her head and laugh. She was flirting with him. 

Cady left them to it and went over to her boyfriend Tom. Someone brushed past behind Suzie, which threw her towards the fat guy. She put her hand on his huge belly to steady herself and stop herself falling right on him. It was the closest thing to her. She took her hand off to smooth her dress down but a moment later her hand was back there. 

I could see in his face that he was quite embarrassed but she leant towards him and said something. He looked down at her hand on his bulging gut and then looked back at her face, unsurely. She began to move her hand in small circles and his face got redder. I began to feel incredibly jealous. I knew she was tipsy, but didn't that mean that her inhibitions were loosened? Drink made you do what you really wanted to do. She was loving this guy's massive gut for real. I felt so envious of the attention. I wanted to be him. 

She was squeezing his love handles now, still talking to him. By now Sean 2 had faded into the background. He could have still been there, I no longer noticed. Suzie gave the guy's belly a playful, gentle poke and then excused herself. She came my way, the fat guy's eyes following her, slightly bewildered. 

She threw her arms around my neck and kissed me. 

Come and dance with me, she purred. Excuse us, The Other Sean, she said over my shoulder. So Sean 2 was still there. I didn't bother saying goodbye to him. 

Should I be jealous? I asked. You were all over that guy. 

You know me. I like a guy with meat on his bones. 

But I thought you meant I indicated my body. I thought this was your limit. 

She leaned in close and fondled my smaller spare tire. No way. You're my absolute minimum. I mean, if you lost weight I'd still love you, but I've got to be honest; I'd be a little disappointed. And if you gained weightwell, I wouldn't exactly hate it. 

You'd like it if I was fat like that guy? 

As fat as him. Or fatter. Whatever. I mean, I wouldn't ever force you to gain weight, but if you happened to, I'd like ita lot, she blushed. 20 lbs more, 50 lbs, 100 lbs or 200 lbs. It'd look good on you. I don't know why, but I just like a big man. 

She was saying exactly what I dreamed of hearing. I grabbed her hand and took her outside. I had to let her know. 

Suzie, I've got something to tell you, but it's a little weird. 

Go on. 

Well, ever since I was a kid, I wanted to be fat. I thought I was crazy. I mean nobody wants to be fat, surely. But I did. Growing up, I'd see big men and I wanted to be like them. Then when I got a bit older, I used to get turned on by the sight of a man's big fat belly. I felt even more confused. Was I gay? But I wanted to be those men, not be with them. I still want to be those men. 

She opened her eyes wide. 

You mean you want to gain weight? 

More than anything. But I thought I'd never keep a girlfriend, especially someone like you if I turned into a porker. If I let myself be what I always dreamed of being. 

She kissed me. 

Sean, it's time to let your inner porker out. I'm going to help you get as big as you want. For both of us. You know, I've always been attracted to big men, but whenever I tried to make a move on one, no matter what I did or said, they never thought I was genuine. Or they thought I was just being kind. They always refused me. It seemed the only way I could get the man I wanted was to make my own. But I didn't want to make someone get fat if they weren't into it. And it's such an awkward subject to bring up. But I never knew that you and I were so in synch. 

I hugged her to me. 

You're going to be magnificent, she whispered. 

When we got home that night, we lay on our bed talking excitedly. Suzie was full of plans for me. Obviously, fattening a willing man was something she'd thought about a lot. 

We should go at a steady pace. If you gain too quickly, your body might not carry the weight well. And you should keep going to the gym. You need muscle tone to help you handle all the pounds we're gonna put on you so you'll be able to get huge without compromising your health too much. Plus, I like my men big, but firm and very masculine. And then to balance the exercise, you're going to have to eat much more than you do now. But don't worry about that. I intend to keep you more than satisfied. 

I just lay gazing at her, not believing that my dream was really going to come true. 

We'll work on 20 lbs at a time. Every 20 lbs will get you a reward. And we'll just keep going until we feel it's enough. 

I knew I'd have no trouble. I could always eat enough for a family of five and to be honest, it was always a bit of a struggle just to stay down at 195 lbs. My body loved food and my body loved to store fat. This was a task I was born to! 

I can't wait, I said, feeling even drunker than I was actually was. High on the excitement. 

She sat up and grabbed her pillow. 

Here, let's see the future, she said as she shoved the pillow up my shirt. 

I laughed. I used to do this when I was a kid, I blushed as I added, Well, I haven't actually stopped doing it. And not just one pillow either. 

I sometimes made a belly that stuck out so far, if I put it against the wall and reached my arms out forward, my hands couldn't touch the wall. Sometimes I'd make a belly that hung down to my knees and I'd have to step around it to walk. 

She smiled, rubbing my pillow paunch. I'll let you in on a secret. Sometimes when you're asleep, I put my pillow on your stomach and put the covers over you and just watch you like that, she said softly. 

I never knew she wanted this too. I pulled her almost on top of me and we fell asleep like that, both of us stroking the pillow, which was going to be replaced by my own real growing flesh soon. 


We set to work. Suzie gave me huge portions of food and as many helpings as I wanted. She really relished feeding her hungry man, and I loved the food and the attention from her. She's a great cook, and she really went all out with the menus. A vast array of mouth-watering flavours. 

It was heaven. Even with the gym twice a week, the weight came on steadily and surely. People began to notice. One day, I was stuffing down my seventh doughnut of the day at my desk at work. I would try to get through a dozen a day. That day, I was working on the 31st pound, and Luke, the guy I share the office with, was looking at me open mouthed. 

You ought to be careful, Sean. Your girlfriend's already way out of your league. She won't stay with you much longer if you carry on going the way you are. Look at you. You're going to need to cut a wedge out of your desk just to reach your keyboard if your gut keeps growing like that. 

I rubbed my belly affectionately and smiled, reached for my eighth doughnut. 
You obviously don't know Suzie, Luke, I told him with a wink. He looked perplexed. 

I looked down at my belly resting a good way into my lap. I mean, I didn't do this by myself. Suzie? She loves it. 

She'll obviously say anything not to hurt your feelings, Luke mumbled. 

Just chill out. Look, I'll even let you have one of my doughnuts, I said, offering him the box. I guess I could get by with only eleven. 

He refused. Oh well, more for me! 

Suzie loved my growing body and so did I. She loved to worship my belly and she made me feel like a king. She loved me to put on shirts I'd long grown out of so my big rounded belly was exposed by the fabric riding up and patches of flesh peeked out of the gaping gaps between the straining buttons. Sometimes, she'd put a pillow or two up there as well, making it an impossibly tight squeeze. 

She couldn't get enough of me and everyone around us was bewildered as to why it was that the bigger I was getting, the more she seemed to adore me and the happier we seemed. People tried to be nasty about us and never forgot to remind me that it was only a matter of time before Suzie's charity wore thin and she left me. I would just smile and say, We'll see. 

Suzie would make a big deal about displaying her desire for me in public, kissing me frenziedly and running her hands all over my plentiful flesh. 

I was managing to put on about 2 or 3 pounds a week and in about a year I had reached 295 lbs. I'd put on 100 lbs. I was now about the same size as the other man. The man who'd started all this for us. 

We decided to throw a party to celebrate, though we didn't tell anyone the reason for it. Suzie got Cady to invite the fat guy (whose name was Ryan) and when he walked in, he did a double take. I could tell he was wondering if I was the same boyfriend of Suzie's of the year before. I hefted myself over to him and shook his hand warmly. 

Ryan, I really have to thank you, I said. 

Me? Wha-? he was confused. After all, he and I hadn't even spoken. 

My girl Suzie likes us big fellas, and I'd never have known if it wasn't for you. 

You put on all this weight for her? 

For both of us. I always wanted to, but I thought she'd go off me. I didn't know she was secretly lusting after men like you. 

Me? he blushed. 

Let me tell you, girls like Suzie love guys like us. Next time one of them wants to get her hands on your gut, remember, she might not be teasing you. If you refuse her, you might be breaking her heart. 

Suzie gave him a hug and kiss. My hero! she exclaimed. 

He blushed even more, though he enjoyed the flattery and the attention from Suzie who was looking gorgeous as ever. 

Let me get you a drink, I offered to Ryan. 

Beer, thanks, he said. 

I'll be dancing with Ryan, Suzie informed me as she rubbed both mine and Ryan's bellies simultaneously. 

She turned to him, And I'll warn you now, my hands are going to be doing some wandering so brace yourself! 

She ushered him to the floor and I watched her swaying in his arms. I didn't have to feel jealous of him. I was the same as him now.


----------



## zonker (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my, oh my, these stories today! I am just so "horngry"!!!


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 22, 2009)

Indeed! Keep up the good work!


----------

